# Nats Project



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Well i managed to run across a 1999 Kodiak 400 manual shift for next to nothing so i had to pick it up. Its going to be my cut up bike at Mud nats. The only plans i have for it is to re-do the carb because it has been sitting for a while and repaint it. Im thinking about going flat black on everything but idk. Let me know if any of you guys have some ideas.

When i got it.









As of now with the 31's on it


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nice find!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Nice!! Bet those tires cut through the mud


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Man jesse that bike looks farm. Lmao


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol yea. I can't decide if I'm just going to clean it up and leave it old school like it is or paint it...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mud PRO 700* (Nov 30, 2012)

I'd leave it as is. How do those tires do?


----------



## muddaholic 09 (Apr 12, 2011)

i always did want a set of rice and cane's. the bike looks mean as h*ll. i would just piant it a solid color like u were saying.


----------



## Stimpy (Jan 26, 2012)

I say leave it old school, got that patina look. Lol




100 things to do and wasting time on tapatalk!!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

mud PRO 700* said:


> I'd leave it as is. How do those tires do?


 
The quad sinks like a brick in water, but you can move through deep water alot faster cause they are only about 4" wide. (they will do great in the sand pit). They pull like hell untill you bottom out after that your out of luck.

---------- Post added at 10:41 AM ---------- Previous post was at 10:39 AM ----------



Stimpy said:


> I say leave it old school, got that patina look. Lol
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
yeap i think i might just do the rims flat black and shine up the rest of the plastics. 

Or maybe paint the plastics like a flat army tan..:thinking: who knows


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Haha glad to have I out the yard I got too many toys and needed to clean out a bit


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Got her ready for nats. Currently about 5 hours away from the front gate. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ole Nasty (Jul 7, 2012)

Plastics turned out good, what did you use on them?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Wet sanded them. Just like doing a vehicle 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

u didnt repaint them????


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Nope I liked the original look. I repainted the rims. Like a metallic black/bronze. 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

rims look bad *** jess


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

You made the MSA photo album 3 or 4 times. See if this link works

Mud Nationals 2013 Photo Gallery featuring MSA Wheels and EFX Tires


----------



## flowhandy (Oct 15, 2012)

Those wheels tires are sick. What size are they and where can I find some?


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> You made the MSA photo album 3 or 4 times. See if this link works
> 
> Mud Nationals 2013 Photo Gallery featuring MSA Wheels and EFX Tires


 
Sweet! Didnt know that. Thanks P

---------- Post added at 11:59 AM ---------- Previous post was at 11:52 AM ----------

I guess I will just add some of my Nats pictures and vids to this thread. All in all everything was great and had a fun time minus the dust. 



















We represent

















After making it down the right side of the entire highline









S3 does amazing work

































Water line









And of course i had to get some vids


Long ways



Hope yall enjoyed.


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

:rockn::rockn:sweet ol red was doin work!!


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Holy cow that was deep!!!!!! Awesome :rockn:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Barret and his weird pos. hahah. 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

CRAZYCRACKAZ71 said:


> Barret and his weird pos. hahah.
> 
> 
> Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


 
At least his 420 can spin the tires.......:bigeyes:


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Bruteforce10 said:


> At least his 420 can spin the tires.......:bigeyes:



:haha::haha:wned::haha::haha:


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

Ha y'all funny, b jelious of ma ****. Mike stop talking s*** son. Also he's on 30s with 69% gr dumb *****. I'm
On 32s with 35%. Keep hating idgaf! 


Sippin cold beer and going deep!!


----------



## brutelaws29.5 (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow t who left the floater in your glass of milk today and who said anything about being jellous really???




I'd rather be in the mud then using tap talk right now


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I will help clarify this dispute, it is jealous ok now back on topic lol


----------



## Bruteforce10 (Jun 25, 2010)

Lol i agree tonka. Drew your bike is pretty. But lets keep the nasty trash talk off the forum, they have kids here to.


----------



## coxhm26 (Apr 1, 2013)

Lol! thats legit!


----------



## Cal3bCart3r (Mar 5, 2012)

Any reason why ur sellin the wheels ?


----------

